

What to do when faced with "Not Invented Here" - jonisalonen
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/184107/my-boss-has-a-bad-case-of-not-invented-here

======
snogglethorpe
This doesn't really sound like "NIH."

At least from the tidbits of conversation given in that post, it sounds like
his boss is being responsible, and trying to evaluate the risk of the various
possibilities.

[The questioner, on the other hand, sounds very inexperienced, and seems to
have latched onto the (dubious) label "NIH" simply because they know it sounds
bad...]

------
pyalot2
The accepted answer to this question nailed it. Btw. this post should be
labelled "Why a boss should not always listen to his junior programmers" :)

